# New Vivexotic Glass Plug Stuck!! - Please Help



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, I put my new vivexotic viv together and the bloody plug for the glass door is stuck. I have tried pulling it out and I have also tried pushing it out with a screwdriver. In the end I had to take the glass door off and put the doors back on so that the plug is on the left. This kind of defeats the point of having the plug as now both doors can be slid open.

How can I get this thing out? More importantly, how can vivexotic sell a product with this very obvious flaw.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

sucks doesnt it!

good news is if you buy a viv in the future they have designed a new stopper that this doesnt happen to, my advice - contact hagen and get your name down for a redesigned plug, 

in the meantime if you can whack it in and out about 300 times it will loosen up enough to be use-able,


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

I abandoned those as soon as I got the vivs, they were so loose even a tiny hatchling could have pushed it out of the hole.


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Well, the plug broke but I got it out...


----------

